# Hunting for Planescape in Tacoma, WA



## bluegodjanus (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm a pretty big Planescape fan, and as far as I can tell I am one of the few I know in the particular area. I'm rather hoping some people can chime in here and prove me wrong.


----------



## Torx (Oct 23, 2004)

I happen to love Planescape as well, and incorporate a bit into my regular game.  I've never found players that attach on to the factions and philosophies though.  They view that more as just oddities and not worth actually getting involved in with any depth.  A shame.

Are you looking to start/join a Planescape game anytime in the future?  I run a weekly game in Tacoma on Sunday afternoons which, if interested, you are welcome to attend.


----------



## bluegodjanus (Oct 23, 2004)

Torx said:
			
		

> Are you looking to start/join a Planescape game anytime in the future?  I run a weekly game in Tacoma on Sunday afternoons which, if interested, you are welcome to attend.




I was working (although somewhat slowly) on starting a Planescape game, though I wouldn't mind playing in one either. I am unavailable this Sunday, but further ones I could make free for a game. Perhaps it would be easier if you emailed me? rilianamystic@yahoo.co.uk


----------

